# We are looking dtg fulfiment services for our etsy shop



## ninc85 (Jul 6, 2015)

We don`t have much orders jet. 
We have a simple designs, mostly withe for black tee.
We don`t need app integration, just looking someone with reasonable prices.


----------



## Pressera (Jun 11, 2015)

Hi there, we have a lot of customers who owns Etsy T-shirt business. Check us out, maybe you will be interested in our wide range of products! 

P.S Let us know if you need some advice on growing your Etsy business. 

Pressera team.


----------



## printaura (Apr 5, 2005)

ninc85 said:


> We don`t have much orders jet.
> We have a simple designs, mostly withe for black tee.
> We don`t need app integration, just looking someone with reasonable prices.


Automating your orders can save time which is money. Lots of options just make sure to get approved for outside manufacturing if you are not printing yourself on Etsy.


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

Have you found a printer yet ?



ninc85 said:


> We don`t have much orders jet.
> We have a simple designs, mostly withe for black tee.
> We don`t need app integration, just looking someone with reasonable prices.


----------

